# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC - Le site web >  Nouveau site Canard PC

## gkal

J'ai vu sur la dernière page du HS Stratégie à moins que ce soit le Hardware  ::blink:: , Que nous allions avoir un nouveau site.  ::wub:: 

Des infos  sur la date ? quid des nouveautés ?

Vous comptez faire  monter le suspense ?

----------


## half

Soon ®♂©™

----------


## TheToune

Vous allez noyez les cadavres des redacteurs disparu dans les fondation du nouveau site ?  ::o: 
 :tired:

----------


## half

> Vous allez noyez les cadavres des redacteurs disparu dans les fondation du nouveau site ?


Na pas dans ces fondations.

----------


## francou008

Tant qu'on a toujours l'accès Premium ça me va.

----------


## Guest

Cool, enfin j'aurai ma rubrique.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Tu l'as déjà: c'est le TopicàB0b0.

----------


## olih

On aura des morceaux du site test avec les mini-half et les guns ?  :Bave:

----------


## Sim's

Est ce qu'il y aura un correcteur orthographique dans cette nouvelle version ?

----------


## olih

> Est ce qu'il y aura un correcteur orthographique dans cette nouvelle version ?


Fou que tu es  ::o: .

----------


## gros_bidule

Ça sera compatible NVidia 3D-Vision ? Poils au camion.

Plus sérieusement, pourquoi un changement ? Pour changer ? Une raison particulière ?

----------


## Akajouman

> Ça sera compatible NVidia 3D-Vision ? Poils au camion.
> 
> Plus sérieusement, pourquoi un changement ? Pour changer ? Une raison particulière ?


Le site qui change ou le Faufau?

----------


## gros_bidule

Le site pardi !
Changer de fofo (vBulletin quand même) serait une hérésie, un scandale.

----------


## xheyther

> Ça sera compatible NVidia 3D-Vision ? Poils au camion.
> 
> Plus sérieusement, pourquoi un changement ? Pour changer ? Une raison particulière ?


Le changement c'est la vie !

Oui c'est constructif ce que je dis.

----------


## darkgrievous

> Soon ®♂©™


Donc au moins 2 en valve time  ::P:

----------


## ToasT

J'espère que vous allez pas montrer la webcam à tout le monde, ça me soulerait d'avoir payé pour rien.

----------


## Euklif

C'est pas toi qui te plaignait d'avoir pris des points pour avoir révélé son emplacement au "public" par hasard?

----------


## Akodo

> J'espère que vous allez pas montrer la webcam à tout le monde, ça me soulerait d'avoir payé pour rien.


T'avais qu'à faire comme tout le monde et installer le crack pour l'avoir gratosse.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Ou passer à la rédac leur demander gentiment.

----------


## lokideath

C'était mieux avant.

----------


## half

Bein depuis que la redac est equiper en 100Mbit/s fibre optique ca va nous laisser plus de bande passante pour le serveur interne qui vous partage la camera. On va pouvoir ouvrir donc plus de comptes.

----------


## Alab

> Bein depuis que la redac est equiper en 100Mbit/s fibre optique ca va nous laisser plus de bande passante pour le serveur interne qui vous partage la camera. On va pouvoir ouvrir donc plus de comptes.


Par plus de comptes, ça signifie pas tout le monde, donc quel sera le critère de sélection ? :mecquiaenviededécouvrirenfincettewebcamaprès2an  sdeteasing:

----------


## gkal

Vous etes chez numericable ??

----------


## Dark Fread

> Par plus de comptes, ça signifie pas tout le monde, donc quel sera le critère de sélection ? :mecquiaenviededécouvrirenfincettewebcamaprès2an  sdeteasing:


Ben pas de critère je pense, ils vous rouvrir momentanément les inscriptions premium, comme à chaque fois.

----------


## darkgrievous

Mais à quel prix  :tired:

----------


## znokiss

CameRAMERAAAAAAHHHH

----------


## P1nGou1N

> CameRAMERAAAAAAHHHH


 ::O:  ::o:

----------


## Johnny Boy

Moi je veux la webcam aussi. Preums!  ::o:

----------


## Sharp'

Tout le monde la veut, mais tout le monde ne l'aura pas.
Let's the war begin.  :tired:

----------


## Manath

En parlant du code Konami et de webcam : 




> Je suis quand même déçu qu'il n'y en ai pas un sur le site de CPC. Genre qui donnerai accès à la webcam...


Une piste pour Half ?

----------


## alegria unknown

Mon royaume pour un accès premium plus plus.

 :Bave:

----------


## ToasT

> Mon royaume pour un accès premium plus plus.


Je te revends le mien si tu veux.

----------


## Akva

Tiens, ça serait intéressant d'avoir un topic à propos du premium! J'entends parler d'accès premium/webcam depuis un bon bout de temps sur le forum, ainsi que parfois dans le magazine (je n'ai plus le numéro en tête), mais je n'ai vu aucune information à propos de celui-ci. Un éclaircissement serait le bienvenue, merci  ::): 

Et puis j'ai hâte de voir la nouvelle tête du site, je n'étais pas au courant car je n'ai pas encore commencé à lire le 219, donc je ne suis pas prêt d'acheter les HS (en tout cas de les lire)

----------


## Ellierys

+1 Akva ! 

Un éclaircissement serait bienvenu

----------


## francou008

Désolé, les comptes premium ne sont ouverts que par invitation des membres déjà premium ou de la rédaction. La webcam ça se partage qu'entre personnes de confiance pour éviter qu'un petit malin diffuse ça librement.

----------


## ToasT

> Désolé, les comptes premium ne sont ouverts que par invitation des membres déjà premium ou de la rédaction. La webcam ça se partage qu'entre personnes de confiance pour éviter qu'un petit malin diffuse ça librement.


Ouais, enfin c'est surtout pour éviter les vrais débordements comme ceux de fin 2008, en même temps, je comprends la rédac.

----------


## TheToune

> Ouais, enfin c'est surtout pour éviter les vrais débordements comme ceux de fin 2008, en même temps, je comprends la rédac.


 ::o: 
Je croyais qu'on avait plus le droit d'aborder ce sujet ?

----------


## ToasT

> Je croyais qu'on avait plus le droit d'aborder ce sujet ?


Je l'ai pas vraiment abordé, hein.

----------


## Norochj

Vous pourriez aussi arrêter le flood avec ce fake périmé...

Sinon il faudrait penser à remettre sur le nouveau site un lien vers CPC.CX car il n'apparaît pas dans la rubrique des outils et pour les nouveaux inscrits risquent de ne pas connaître son existence.

----------


## ToasT

> Vous pourriez aussi arrêter le flood avec ce fake périmé...
> 
> Sinon il faudrait penser à remettre sur le nouveau site un lien vers CPC.CX car il n'apparaît pas dans la rubrique des outils et pour les nouveaux inscrits risquent de ne pas connaître son existence.


Ok, donc toi, t'es pas drôle.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Ah non, il a fait le message le plus drôle (involontairement ?) de ces dernières réponses  ::): .

----------


## moimadmax

Y'aura t'il la technologie qui était en test (avatar de half) pendant un petit moment.
Si oui, les possibilités sont énormes.

----------


## Anton

C'est tout moche les nouvelles stats  :tired: 
Et c'est toujours pas en français  ::o:  SKANDAL

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Soon ®♂©™


Payant?  ::sad::   ::unsure::

----------


## b0b0

Pas mal la nouvelle version :3

----------


## rOut

C'est clair, elle claque serieux.

----------


## Guest14712

J'aime.  :Bave:

----------


## half

> Y'aura t'il la technologie qui était en test (avatar de half) pendant un petit moment.
> Si oui, les possibilités sont énormes.


J'y reflechis pas mal mais ca sera pas pour la beta du site qui sera CLOOOOOSED  :B):

----------


## moimadmax

> J'y reflechis pas mal mais ca sera pas pour la beta du site qui sera CLOOOOOSED


Rah non, pas closed  ::cry::

----------


## olih

Les invites ça sera pour les comptes premium encore  :tired: .

----------


## Crealkiller

> Les invites ça sera pour les comptes premium encore .


Yaura pas un concours débile comme d'hab pour tout ce qui est distribution d'invite pour closed beta/test etc?

Ou seul ceux qui ont plus de 2000 posts au compteur ou un sous-titre pourront y participer?  ::(:

----------


## Narm

> C'est clair, elle claque serieux.


 :Bave: 

Entièrement d'accord  ::wub::

----------


## cereeee

> J'y reflechis pas mal mais ca sera pas pour la beta du site qui sera CLOOOOOSED


T'oublie le petit rire diabolique qui va avec .

Muuaaaaahahahahahaha muuuuuaaaaaaaahhaaaahaha

----------


## moimadmax

Sinon c'est du "soon" anglais, ou du valve time ... ?

----------


## half

> T'oublie le petit rire diabolique qui va avec .
> 
> Muuaaaaahahahahahaha muuuuuaaaaaaaahhaaaahaha


Il est la le Mwahahahaha http://beta.canardpc.com  :B):

----------


## carbish

> Il est la le Mwahahahaha http://beta.canardpc.com


Noob  :B): 

Sinon ça serait possible d'avoir un bouton "edit" sur la version "3G" monsieur Half ?
Ou je l'ai loupé.

----------


## Narm

> Il est la le Mwahahahaha http://beta.canardpc.com


P'tain j'aurais du faire des screenshots quand j'avais accès à la vrai beta  ::ninja::

----------


## gkal

C'est quoi cette histoire de premium, vous allez pas faire payer quand meme ?

----------


## Scykhe

Faut bien financer la Webcam 3D.

----------


## gkal

Si c'est juste pour la webcam ca va ca m'interesse pas, ca rapellera le 1er loft story.

Il fallait s'abonner à une chaine spéciale pour les regarder en 24/24.

----------


## Dark Fread

> Si c'est juste pour la webcam ca va ca m'interesse pas, ca rapellera le 1er loft story.
> 
> Il fallait s'abonner à une chaine spéciale pour les regarder en 24/24.


Oui et puis, une piscine, Boulon... Casque...? Dans les locaux de Presse Non-Stop... Non franchement, hors de question.

----------


## Guest14712

> C'est quoi cette histoire de premium, vous allez pas faire payer quand meme ?


Il y a déjà des comptes premium, avec l'accès à la webcam et tout. C'est ce qui explique qu'on ne puisse pas donner le lien comme ça.

Mais on est pas énormément à avoir ces comptes, et les inscriptions sont closes. Ce sera peut-être à nouveau ouvert à la souscription avec l'arrivée du nouveau site…

En tout cas c'est intéressant, il y a quelques avantages quand même (la webcam, le HTML dans les messages, etc.).

----------


## Anton

L'absence de publicités, une section du forum privée...

----------


## tenshu

D'ailleurs vous avez pas eu des interruption de service sur la webcam ces derniers jours?
J'ai l'impression que ma connexion free est faiblarde ces derniers temps  :tired:

----------


## rOut

Faut dire que le 1080p, ça bouffe pas mal de bande passante.

----------


## Anton

Sans parler du truc (à la con, sérieusement) surfant sur la vague d'_Assassin's Creed_ et autres, avec lequel on accède à des photos trash de la rédaction si on met certaines pages de certains CPC face à notre propre webcam pour une reconnaissance visuelle  :tired:  J'aurais jamais cru que Half...  ::ninja::

----------


## gkal

Je savais même pas qu'il avait des comptes premium. Vous avez le droit d'aller sur le forum x86 machin chose ?

----------


## Frypolar

> Vous avez le droit d'aller sur le forum x86 machin chose ?


Pour ça il faut en faire la demande, sur le tableau de bord dans "Mes groupes".

----------


## Narm

> Pour ça il faut en faire la demande, sur le tableau de bord dans "Mes groupes".


Mais bon faut avoir prouvé qu'on était capable de parler la langue bizarre des gens peuplant la section  ::ninja::

----------


## Frypolar

> Mais bon faut avoir prouvé qu'on était capable de parler la langue bizarre des gens peuplant la section


Et être 3e dan minimum en enculage de mouches et mauvaise foi. C'est pas newbie ou Møgluglu qui diront le contraire  ::ninja:: .

----------


## gkal

Ok et ca vaut le coup ? Les infos sont pertinentes ?

Je dis ca parce que je travaille la dedans avec des pros qui utilisent du serveur en veux tu en voila. Alors vu que c'est pas facile de toujours se tenir au courant de tout, ca pourrait peut être m'aider dans mon travail.

Désolé pour le Hs les autres.

----------


## Frypolar

> Ok et ca vaut le coup ? Les infos sont pertinentes ?
> 
> Je dis ca parce que je travaille la dedans avec des pros qui utilisent du serveur en veux tu en voila. Alors vu que c'est pas facile de toujours se tenir au courant de tout, ca pourrait peut être m'aider dans mon travail.
> 
> Désolé pour le Hs les autres.


Tu peux lire tant que tu veux. L'accès restreint c'est pour poster, uniquement.

Edit : je ne suis pas responsable des migraines que ça peut provoquer  :tired: .

----------


## Narm

> Ok et ca vaut le coup ? Les infos sont pertinentes ?
> 
> Je dis ca parce que je travaille la dedans avec des pros qui utilisent du serveur en veux tu en voila. Alors vu que c'est pas facile de toujours se tenir au courant de tout, ca pourrait peut être m'aider dans mon travail.
> 
> Désolé pour le Hs les autres.


 ::huh::  L'accès est nécessaire pour poster, pas pour lire le contenu...

Et sinon, le prochain site sera dispo avant la prochaine MAJ de PSU calculator ? :crosstopic:

----------


## gkal

> Tu peux lire tant que tu veux. L'accès restreint c'est pour poster, uniquement.
> 
> Edit : je ne suis pas responsable des migraines que ça peut provoquer .


 
Ah ok  ::|:  bin mirde alour !!! moi je pensais que c'etait bloquer pour tout.

Bien fait de créer ce topic moi, en plus d'apprendre qu'il y a des comptes prémium, j'aurais appris ça.

 :;):  Merci les canards.

----------


## Tonton_Ben-J

Est-ce que le nouveau site sortira avant Duke Nukem Forever ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Scorbut

Ils attendent d'abord la sortie de GT5.

----------


## Akajouman

> Est-ce que le nouveau site sortira avant Duke Nukem Forever ?





> Ils attendent d'abord la sortie de GT5.


Vous m'avez tué! 

Et vu que GT5 attends la sortie de DNF.  ::P:

----------


## Manath



----------


## TheToune

> http://i.imgur.com/gmU1i.jpg


Merveilleux mais il aurait fallu mettre half dans la voiture de queue  :tired: 
 :^_^:

----------


## t4nk

J'ai une question mais je ne sais trop où la mettre, ici me semble le plus pertinent. C'est en rapport aux pubs flash.

Je ne connais pas le terme adéquat pour la prise en compte de l'affichage des pubs chez les "clients", genre quand la pub s'affiche vous obtenez un "jeton d'affichage" par opposition avec un blocage classique. Je vais donc appelé ça un "jeton" pour la suite.

Avec les pubs flash, est-ce que vous obtenez un jeton si la pub est effectivement whitelistée dans Adblock mais empêchée d'être lu pour Flashblock ? Autrement dit, est-ce que le jeton est pris en compte par le chargement du cadre, ou est-ce à la lecture du .swf ?

Je vous pose la question à vous, mais la réponse influera aussi mes habitudes de navigation sur les autres sites que j'aime et que j'accepte volontiers de soutenir en affichant leurs pubs.

Merci d'avance.

----------


## Say hello

Quant à moi j'ai une question complètement futile donc vitale!

Comment est gérée la liste des jeux les plus joué?

J'ai d'abord pensé aux groupes Steam, vu qu'on peut consulter le temps de jeux total d'un groupe pour un jeu, plus qu'à trier les valeurs ensuite (même un singe peut y arriver).

Mais bon ça serait pas forcément représentatif de toute la communauté, ou alors ont met en place une ségrégation (et là par contre faut un humain pour le faire) contre les non-utilisateurs de Steam.

Et puis y'a des jeux qui ne sont pas géré par SteamCommunity pour des stats de temps de jeux, genre Minecraft et Starcraft qui sont pourtant dans la liste..


Alors comment??!
Quel moyen serait assez répandu dans la communauté pour établir toute ces stats?!

Je suis sûr de pas avoir de Dalek ni de singe dans la tête pourtant.

(Je sens venir un "on mesure le temps passé par des joueurs dans les canaux mumble correspondant au jeu concerné".

Ou alors que c'est pas 59 jours de jeux sur SuperMeatBoy pour la communauté et que je suis à côté de la plaque parce que pour le coup ça me paré un peu énorme.  ::ninja:: )

----------


## CaeDron

Bah regarde les fiches de jeu, tu peux dire si t'y joue.

----------


## Say hello

Hmm alors c'est pas un temps de jeu.  ::ninja::

----------


## CaeDron

C'est les Joueurs. Pas les jOURS;

----------


## Say hello

Déformation technique à cause de steam community.  ::ninja:: 

Ouai bon ça me prend nettement moins la tête du coup.

----------


## Velgos



----------


## mcgrill

Tiens je suis étonné de ne pas voir de jeu de mot potache avec le BETA affichée dans le titre de la page.

----------


## Narushima

Tu peux faire des blagues potaches avec le mot "beta", toi ?

----------


## alegria unknown

Les modifs sont vachtement bien dites donc, beaucoup plus lisible ! Et en plus c'est dimanche, bravo !

----------


## Eld

Moi j'aime pas trop. On se retrouve avec 3 colonnes super étroites alors qu'on a des écrans larges.

----------


## Dj_gordon

Pareil, un peu trop étriqué.

----------


## Tiri

Pareil, et la colonne des news est vraiment minuscule par rapport au reste.
Je vois pas trop l'interêt d'avoir un historique des modifs apportés par les membres dans une colonne si large.

----------


## Say hello

> Les modifs sont vachtement bien dites donc, beaucoup plus lisible ! Et en plus c'est dimanche, bravo !


Pas trop d'accord:

-manque de visibilité : trop d'info apparaissent en même temps, toutes les colonnes sont comprimées. (et je trouve ça trop petit en 1680*1050 sur un 22" 16:10)

-gêne l'information : Les news perdent vraiment en importance, elles saute moins au yeux alors que c'est quand même un axe essentiel d'une page d'accueil.

-le cadre utilisateur en plein milieu de page, j'ai jamais vu ça et je crois bien que c'est anti-ergonomique

-qui a ajouté/modifié quoi sur le wiki il y a 30 accès c'est pas super essentiel, c'est le truc qu'on affiche à maximum 5-10 entrées de l'historique dans un petit cadre en police 8 ou 9.

Une page d'accueil est sensée aller à l'essentiel, en mettant en avant l'actualité dans la quelle est spécialisé le site, là ça fait entre le brouillon et le bazar.  ::o:

----------


## SlyTheSly

"Ajout An*é*cdote" --> Avé l'accent ?!?

----------


## moimadmax

Moi j'aime bien, seul petit reproche, le lien (deco) en bout de sommaire. Je trouve plus logique qu'il soit dans le cadre utilisateur. C'est tout.

----------


## olivarius

> Pas trop d'accord:
> 
> -manque de visibilité : trop d'info apparaissent en même temps, toutes les colonnes sont comprimées. (et je trouve ça trop petit en 1680*1050 sur un 22" 16:10)
> 
> -gêne l'information : Les news perdent vraiment en importance, elles saute moins au yeux alors que c'est quand même un axe essentiel d'une page d'accueil.
> 
> -le cadre utilisateur en plein milieu de page, j'ai jamais vu ça et je crois bien que c'est anti-ergonomique
> 
> -qui a ajouté/modifié quoi sur le wiki il y a 30 accès c'est pas super essentiel, c'est le truc qu'on affiche à maximum 5-10 entrées de l'historique dans un petit cadre en police 8 ou 9.
> ...


Je crois que justement c'est la ligne choisie par la rédac (et j'approuve) :

Ce n'est PAS un site de news,Les articles de la communauté sont à mettre en avantDONC tu dois voir facilement ta contribution
Bref je pense que ça va dans le bon sens  :;):

----------


## Say hello

C'est peut être pas un site dédié au news, mais pourtant c'est le contenu d'un onglet "Actus" sur le site d'un magazine de JV, je sais pas ce qu'il te faut, et juste à côté y'a l'onglet "kwikwi".

Alors il faut peut être changer la mise en forme des ajouts, parce que :



> 16/02 | Ajout Test : Wings of Prey (4/10)
> Créer par : jullebarge
> 03/02 | Ajout Test : Bionic Commando Rearmed (7/10)
> Créer par : Spartan
> 02/02 | Ajout Anécdote : Ruse
> Créer par : Woulfo
> 02/02 | Ajout Anécdote : World of Tanks
> Créer par : Phenixy
> 02/02 | Ajout Historique : World of Tanks
> ...


Ça fait un peu info inutile et sans contenu comme ça, et qui prend quand même plus de place qu'une news et p'tet un bon 40% de la largeur de colonne utile.
Ou peut être augmenter la largeur de bloc principal et redisposer un peu pour que ça soit plus propre.


Et puis la moitié des dernière news sont faites par des membres de la communauté pas de la rédac.
Exemple vite fais:
http://www.canardpc.com/news-52359-c..._la_fuite.html
http://www.canardpc.com/news-52361-c..._couleurs.html
http://www.canardpc.com/news-52362-d...e_la_bete.html
http://www.canardpc.com/news-52363-z...pour_tout.html


Edit:
Evidemment la rédac décide, mais ils ont l'avantage d'avoir un retour d'utilisateur assez rapide quand même.
Parce que je suis sûr que le designer de Cdiscount est super fier de sa mise en page, c'est pas pour autant qu'elle est géniale. (bon ok y'a de la marge avant d'en arriver là, mais y'a plusieurs truc choquant quand même là).

----------


## Clear_strelok

Je trouve la nouvelle interface très agréable a l’œil, par contre comme le dit Say Hello on a effectivement plus de mal a distinguer les infos vraiment utiles. ( Honnêtement voir la liste les derniers tests et autres articles ajoutés ça m'intéresse mais ici ça prends peut être trop de place. )

----------


## Jikob

Dans l'ensemble je suis d'accord avec Say est low, je trouve que la colonne des news est trop petite par rapport à celle de "compte rendu des ajouts".
Maintenant j'aime bien l'idée de mettre en avant les contributions des canards, ça colle bien avec "la magazine dont vous êtes le héros". Il faudrait trouver un juste milieu.

Et c'est "créé" pas "créer" qui convient ici, ahem.

Ah et c'est quoi cette histoire de score ? Et pourquoi je suis à zéro, c'est scandaleux ! Mesurer mon zizi je veux bien mais que si je gagne.

----------


## olivarius

Il faudrait peut être le terme "ajout". Ca fait beaucoup de répétition.
Sauf si bien sûr il y aura d'autres termes plus tard.

----------


## Blub

> Et puis la moitié des dernière news sont faites par des membres de la communauté pas de la rédac.


Oui, c'est pour ça que les news rédigées par la rédac ont un outline particulier. CanardPc possède une communauté vraiment active, passionnée et intéressante, je suis vraiment ravi que le site se mette à le refléter de mieux en mieux. Et puis c'est très original. Je ne m'y connais pas spécialement, mais il ne me viens à l’esprit aucun site au design comparable.

Ceci est un message de satisfaction sincère d'un client du mag et habitué du site. Après nous verrons ce que ça donnera dans le futur, et bien sur y'a pleins de détails qui peuvent s'améliorer. Mais pour l'instant bravo, c'est beau, original, couillu, pas trop chargé et pourtant très riche. J'adhère.

----------


## Clear_strelok

> Ah et c'est quoi cette histoire de score ? Et pourquoi je suis à zéro, c'est scandaleux ! Mesurer mon zizi je veux bien mais que si je gagne.


Ah, je ne suis pas le seul a avoir découvert a retardement, me voila soulagé. ::ninja::  
A chaque rédaction d'article ou de test qui est ensuite validé tu gagne des points sur ton compte.

----------


## Jikob

> Ah, je ne suis pas le seul a avoir découvert a retardement, me voila soulagé. 
> A chaque rédaction d'article ou de test qui est ensuite validé tu gagne des points sur ton compte.


Et ça donne droit à des abos gratuits ?  :B):

----------


## Belhoriann

Je viens de découvrir la nouvelle mise en page. Je trouve ça vraiment plus soigné et agréable à l'oeil. Je trouve cependant que la pub tient beaucoup trop de place. Sans elle, les informations importantes pourraient être mises en valeur de façon plus naturelle.

Par exemple les 3 images formant la une pourraient prendre toute la largeur de la page, le cadre où se trouve le pseudo pourrait se trouver dans la 3ème colonne et la colonne centrale pourrait ainsi remontée un peu.

Sinon dans l'ensemble c'est du très beau boulot.

----------


## olivarius

Ce que je n'aime pas dans les pubs c'est qu'elles soient animées et en flash...

Bug : mon score sur la première page est à zéro alors que dans mon compte il est à 10.

----------


## Narushima

J'aime bien, y'a plein d'infos accessibles ou visibles directement, c'est pratique.

----------


## Mr Ianou

J'aime bien on voit mieux les "news" de la communauté.Alors qu'avant elles sautaient moins a la gueule.

----------


## Woulfo

> J'aime bien on voit mieux les "news" de la communauté.Alors qu'avant elles sautaient moins a la gueule.


Et surtout avec la super police du site.... ::|:

----------


## Dormeur

On voit mieux les participations de la communauté j'aime bien moi  :;):

----------


## Tiri

Moi je trouve ca quand même super bordélique malgré tout.
C'est avoir plus d'infos à portée de main, mais au détriment de l'ergonomie.

Par contre quand seront actives les parties "Serveur" et "Jeux" ?
Ca pourrait être pas mal en fonction de ce qu'il y a dedans.

----------


## Dagon

Aïe aïe ça pique les yeux ces fautes dans les derniers ajouts.
"02/02 | Ajout Anécdote : Ruse 
Créer par : Woulfo".
C'est pareil pour tous les ajouts "anécdote" (sic).
Et dans les "ajouts test" :
"Avis de la communautée " :WTF: 
J'ai frôlé la crise cardiaque. Canard PC, pas toiiii  :Emo:

----------


## CaeDron

> J'ai frôlé la crise cardiaque. Canard PC, pas toiiii


Nan, juste half.

----------


## morday

Je me demande? Pourquoi ne pas élargir le site?  ::P:  (de la même manière que le forum)

J'ai un vieux 4/3 19 pouces ( 1280*1024) et j'ai 5 bon cm de chaque coté, j'imagine même pas ceux avec des wides.

Car, ca doit faire 5 ans qu'on ne vend plus d'écrans moins large que 1024 ? (À part les netbook).
Ca permettrait de rendre les infos moins petites: genre la date de publications des news, le nombre de commentaires, c'est vraiment vraiment petit. Pareil pour la police de l'extrait des news, ca donne pas envie de lire.  ::huh:: 

Ps: sinon j'aime bien la différentiation entre les news de la communauté et celle de la rédac.

----------


## Say hello

> J'ai un vieux 4/3 19 pouces ( 1280*1024) et j'ai 5 bon cm de chaque coté, j'imagine même pas ceux avec des wides.


Je peux poser mes 2 mains sur mon écran et ne pas cacher une seule lettre du site.
(j'ai 10 bons cm de chaque coté)

----------


## Narushima

> Je peux poser mes 2 mains sur mon écran et ne pas cacher une seule lettre du site.
> (j'ai 10 bons cm de chaque coté)


Pareil. C'est clair que ça ferait pas de mal, un petit élargissement.
Et la colonne "derniers ajouts" est trop sobre, faudrait un petit habillage.

----------


## Belhoriann

Je vote très beaucoup pour un élargissement de la zone active du site §§

----------


## Okxyd

Moi j'aime bien ! Par contre Eld a raison, la page gagnerait à être un peu élargie, là c'est légèrement trop serré.

----------


## O.Boulon

Oh la honte sur notre race.
Désolé, on va corriger ça le plus vite possible.
Enfin dés que Half répondra sur Gtalk.

----------


## Phenixy

J'ai aussi un ptit bug de score, j'ai 17 points la home m'en affiche 7, on dirait qu'un des chiffres saute.  ::): 

Sinon dans l'idée j'aime la nouvelle dispo (à part qu'elle met en avant que les Canards contribuent pas trop pour l'instant  ::ninja::  ) mais c'est vrai que la partie "ajouts" bouffe un peu trop de place par rapport aux news.

Edit: ah et le découpage des liens dans la barre en haut est pas nickel: une bonne partie de "Actus", "Forum" etc. n'est pas cliquable, faut bouger la souris sur le mot pour trouver l'espace avec l'hyperlien.

----------


## Spartan

Je viens de regarder attentivement la colonne Derniers ajouts, elle n'a pas l'air de recenser les articles kwikwi. Je ny vois pas mention de la page sur les séries télé, par exemple...

----------


## Alab

Ça correspond à quoi les points ?  ::huh::

----------


## Say hello

Juste par curiosité, Half aurait pas fait l'intégration sans avoir testé au préalable?  ::ninja::

----------


## Casque Noir

> Aïe aïe ça pique les yeux ces fautes dans les derniers ajouts.
> "02/02 | Ajout Anécdote : Ruse 
> Créer par : Woulfo".
> C'est pareil pour tous les ajouts "anécdote" (sic).
> Et dans les "ajouts test" :
> "Avis de la communautée "
> J'ai frôlé la crise cardiaque. Canard PC, pas toiiii


Désolé, Half a mis en ligne sa page de travail en ligne, on corrige de suite.

----------


## CaeDron

> Désolé, Half a mis en ligne sa page de travail en ligne, on corrige de suite.


Ha ! J'ai eu peur, mais half est resté half !

 ::lol::

----------


## alegria unknown

> Je peux poser mes 2 mains sur mon écran et ne pas cacher une seule lettre du site.
> (j'ai 10 bons cm de chaque coté)


Je suis passé du 17 pouces au 27 pouces ce week-end et les proportions sont très bien comme ça. Faut penser à ceux qui sont en 800x600 ou 1024x768.

----------


## mathwern

> Je suis passé du 17 pouces au 27 pouces ce week-end et les proportions sont très bien comme ça. Faut penser à ceux qui sont en 800x600 ou 1024x768.

----------


## Say hello

> Je suis passé du 17 pouces au 27 pouces ce week-end et les proportions sont très bien comme ça. Faut penser à ceux qui sont en 800x600 ou 1024x768.


Objection!

Justement, j'ai un 15" 4/3 1024*768 mais faut que j'attende 1 semaine avant de pouvoir jeter un oeil dessus.

Mais si les proportions sont fixes, plus l'écran sera petit, plus le centre sera petit, et avec une largeur de 1024, le bloc principal à ce pourcentage ça doit pas être la fête...

Parce que justement, sur ton 27" 50% des pixel ça fera toujours beaucoup plus que 50% des pixels d'un 15".

----------


## Okxyd

J'ai testé sur mon netbook puis sur un 22", les proportions ne s'adaptent pas vraiment, sur le desktop je vois bien le l'arrière plan taggé alors que le EeePC je ne vois que la page centrale.

----------


## alegria unknown

> Objection!
> 
> Justement, j'ai un 15" 4/3 1024*768 mais faut que j'attende 1 semaine avant de pouvoir jeter un oeil dessus.
> 
> Mais si les proportions sont fixes, plus l'écran sera petit, plus le centre sera petit, et avec une largeur de 1024, le bloc principal à ce pourcentage ça doit pas être la fête...
> 
> Parce que justement, sur ton 27" 50% des pixel ça fera toujours beaucoup plus que 50% des pixels d'un 15".



La "norme" minimale c'est le 800x600, en espérant pas dire de connerie, tu peux tester en réduisant la fenêtre de ton navigateur, pas besoin d'avoir l'écran qui va bien pour cela. Y a des outils/plug-in navigateurs (pour les devs de sites web) pour tester comme il faut mais je sais plus comment qu'ils s'appellent.

Tu peux aller voir chez Joystiq, Destructoid et autres Gamekult, c'est kif kif. Sauf que chez Canardpc.com, à la place d'une couleur unie ou d'une pauvre texture répétée, ils ont mis des trucs à mater dans les espaces "vides", et ça c'est classe.

----------


## Say hello

Sauf que je pense à la lisibilité sur une surface pas strictement à la résolution, et selon le pitch de l'écran 800*600 sur mon 22" sera peut être pas forcément le même que sur le 15".

Et là par exemple si c'est pas un pourcentage fixe sur le 15" t'aura le bandeau central plus large que sur le 22" et plus lisible.

Là je commence à penser à un portable 16"4 en 1920*1080, t'a un écran d'à peine 16"4 et le bandeau deviendrait minuscule par rapport à l'écran.

----------


## PwetPweT

Avec cette nouvelle page d'accueil, les possesseurs d'iPad et d'Iphone auront encore plus de mal à traîner sur le site. Vous devriez avoir honte  ::ninja::

----------


## half

J'ai corrigé les fautes, c'est ma faute désolé.

----------


## Froyok

J'ajoute ma brique à l'édifice de commentaires : je déteste cette nouvelle msie en page sur l'accueil. Les derniers infos des membres c'est bien, mais la c'est aussi gros qu'un éléphant sur un trépied. On n'est pas myope tout de même. Un petit encart je ne dit pas, mais pas une colonne aussi large. Merde quoi.
Et les news sont complètement illisible désormais. Autant virer l'image qui les accompagne si c'est pour les afficher aussi petites.

J'avoue que je ne suis pas content.  ::(:

----------


## alegria unknown

> J'ajoute ma brique à l'édifice de commentaires : je déteste cette nouvelle msie en page sur l'accueil. Les derniers infos des membres c'est bien, mais la c'est aussi gros qu'un éléphant sur un trépied. On n'est pas myope tout de même. Un petit encart je ne dit pas, mais pas une colonne aussi large. Merde quoi.
> Et les news sont complètement illisible désormais. Autant virer l'image qui les accompagne si c'est pour les afficher aussi petites.
> 
> J'avoue que je ne suis pas content.





> Je crois que justement c'est la ligne choisie par la rédac (et j'approuve) :
> 
> Ce n'est PAS un site de news,Les articles de la communauté sont à mettre en avantDONC tu dois voir facilement ta contribution
> Bref je pense que ça va dans le bon sens


Les news tu les trouves vraiment illisibles, sérieux ?

----------


## Say hello

> Les news tu les trouves vraiment illisibles, sérieux ?


Il a le droit d'avoir sa propre impression(/myopie)?

----------


## Phenixy

Surtout que cette colonne d'ajouts peut être réduite tout en conservant l'alignement harmonieux avec le panneau utilisateur du dessus. Les 3 icones de mail/travaux/articles dans le cadre rectangulaire peuvent être passé à la verticale le long de l'avatar, le Pseudo et le titre serrés à droite au dessus du nombre de posts (surtout que ça va ensemble), et la mention "online" peut carrément disparaitre: je me fous de savoir que je suis online, je m'en doute bien puisque je suis sur le site.  ::ninja:: 
Ainsi la box utilisateur peut être resserrée à droite, la colonne d'ajouts avec, et ça agrandirait la colonne de news?

----------


## TheToune

Il y a un bug quand on change de zoom ! La colonne des ajouts finit en dessous des news au lieu d’être à droite si on est pas à 100% pile sous chrome !

Sinon 3 colonnes c'est effectivement un  peu étroit en l’état, il faudrait élargir la page !

----------


## Glinglin

Salut. Ce qui me dérange, c'est surtout la vignette de loggin qui est trop grosse (et à mon avis mal placée) et jure avec le reste de la mise en page.
En la dégageant, la colonne des ajouts communautaires peut être remontée au niveau de la colonne des news. Puis en harmonisant les couleurs, la mise en page serait, selon moi, plus agréable.

Genre comme ça, si c'est plus clair avec un dessin :



C'étaient mes deux eurocentimes.

----------


## half

Bon j'ai fais pas mal de modifications avec vos retours et des conseils de la redac. Faites CTRL+R en cas de gros bug de mise en page.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Tiens, maintenant, j'ai mon nombre de posts qui s'affiche à la place des points. C'est normal ?

----------


## morday

J'ajouterais que sur ie8 ca s'affiche mal  :;): .

----------


## Tiri

> Bon j'ai fais pas mal de modifications avec vos retours et des conseils de la redac. Faites CTRL+R en cas de gros bug de mise en page.


Je préfère déjà cette version, malgré tout, je préfère avoir des news plus lisibles, mais ça reste toujours un peu fouillis j'ai l'impression.

Personnellement, je réduirais la longueur du texte de preview des tests rédigés par les membres de la communauté, vu que c'est toujours la première phrase, et pas celle qui résume le plus, donc on peut pas voir l'avis général autre que le note.
Ou alors, laisser dans le test une phrase qui résume le jeu qui servira elle à l'aperçu.

----------


## Phenixy

je trouve ça bien mieux en effet. Pour le compteur de points, je pense qu'il reviendra quand Half aura élucidé le mini-bug du nombre qui s'affiche pas correctement.  ::): 

Au final il a quand même de la gueule ce site je trouve.  ::P:

----------


## Say hello

Ouai c'est bien mieux proportionné maintenant!

Bon après idéalement ça pourrait peut être être mieux d'avoir le cadre d'utilisateur qui repasse au dessus du sommaire et aligner les sommet de colonnes.
(En fait c'est le soucis de la disposition du cadre de pub carré qui doit un peu pourrir le truc)

----------


## Casque Noir

> Ouai c'est bien mieux proportionné maintenant!
> 
> Bon après idéalement ça pourrait peut être être mieux d'avoir le cadre d'utilisateur qui repasse au dessus du sommaire et aligner les sommet de colonnes.
> (En fait c'est le soucis de la disposition du cadre de pub carré qui doit un peu pourrir le truc)


Merci pour toutes les remarques mais la colonne communautaire sera réduite en hauteur à terme. En gros, il y aura le début du dernier Wiki posté, le dernier ajout déroulé (ou les deux derniers), les 5 derniers ajouts enroulés, et dessous, un pavé autre, surement les serveurs de jeux. Le bloc utilisateur sera encore réduit et le score ne s'affichera plus. Ca prend de la place et il suffit de consulter son profil pour le connaitre. 
Donc, nouveaux changements à prévoir dès demain mais pour le pavé serveurs de jeux, ce sera pour plus tard.

----------


## Say hello

On sera aux aguets, et avec un dico pour les fautes d'Half.  :Cigare: 

Pressé de voir ça.

Edit:
Et en y repensant, en fait le décalage de sommets de colonnes dans ce sens offre quand même l'avantage de respecter le sens de lecture habituelle de haut-gauche vers bas-droite, les yeux se posent sur l'entête, puis sur la colonne news, puis sur la colonne news communautaires.
Ça garde une sensation de lecture fluide (enfin j'ai cette impression), le problème devait juste venir de la largeur de colonne (genre le faire que la bordure gauche n'était pas aligné avec celle du 3e cadre du bandeau d'image et le cadre d'utilisateur, là ça fait continue).

----------


## half

> je trouve ça bien mieux en effet. Pour le compteur de points, je pense qu'il reviendra quand Half aura élucidé le mini-bug du nombre qui s'affiche pas correctement. 
> 
> Au final il a quand même de la gueule ce site je trouve.


Le bug etait tres simple, le chiffre1_home.jpg etait en faite un 0 et non un 1, erreur dans les enregistrements. Actuellement on a supprimé le score de home car c'est vrai que ca pousse a la "concurance" sur un site communautaire, a voir si on le remettra.




> On sera aux aguets, et avec un dico pour les fautes d'Half.


Ca me fait penser que dans la journée du coup j'ai ajouté un correcteur orthographique (GoogleSpell) aux editeurs de news et kwikwi.

----------


## Clear_strelok

> Actuellement on a supprimé le score de home car c'est vrai que ca pousse a la "concurance" sur un site communautaire, a voir si on le remettra.


Oh, je trouve ça sympa le score de compte, et les gens de ce forum sont suffisamment intelligents pour ne pas se mettre a écrire de la merde pour augmenter leur E-penis, je trouve que la qualité des articles de la commu est très bonne pour l'instant et que ce score est une petite motivation supplémentaire au moment d'écrire son billet.

----------


## Say hello

> et les gens de ce forum sont suffisamment intelligents pour ne pas se mettre a écrire de la merde pour augmenter leur E-penis, je trouve que la qualité des articles de la commu est très bonne pour l'instant et que ce score est une petite motivation supplémentaire au moment d'écrire son billet.


Tu as trop confiance dans tout le forum, y'a forcément des personnes qui dériveraient, les articles sont bons, temps qu'ils sont contrôlé, si tu lache trop la bride ça va partir en vrille, et y'en aura bien 2-3 qui spammeront d'articles/test/ajouts pour accroître leur E-penis. (t'a bien toujours quelqu'un qui poste un screen d'auto-satisfaction totale, alors applique ça à la possibilité d'article combiné avec un score, ça flaire le désastre jusqu'à ce qu'on le calme)


ps: c'est "concurrence".

----------


## Narushima

Bah, le score est toujours là, juste pas sur la page d'accueil. Ce qui me paraît être une bonne idée, vu qu'il prenait trop de place.

Sinon, je trouve que maintenant le magazine a plus une place très importante sur cette même page, c'est dommage.

----------


## Okxyd

Ouep moi j'aime pas trop non plus l'histoire du score, enfin j'en vois pas l'intérêt, un sous titre serait plus rigolo et dans la tradition du site au moins ça peut prêter à sourire.

Sinon pour la pub en haut à droite il ne serait pas possible de la déplacer et de la caler en dessous de la colonne de gauche ? Je trouve que ça surcharge trop la page à titre personnel, le bandeau supérieur attire l'œil mais ne donne pas l'impression de bouffer la moitié de l'espace contrairement à celle là.

----------


## Casque Noir

> Ouep moi j'aime pas trop non plus l'histoire du score, enfin j'en vois pas l'intérêt, un sous titre serait plus rigolo et dans la tradition du site au moins ça peut prêter à sourire.
> 
> Sinon pour la pub en haut à droite il ne serait pas possible de la déplacer et de la caler en dessous de la colonne de gauche ? Je trouve que ça surcharge trop la page à titre personnel, le bandeau supérieur attire l'œil mais ne donne pas l'impression de bouffer la moitié de l'espace contrairement à celle là.


On verra en fonction de la demande des annonceurs mais le carré pub est assez prisé et je ne pense pas que l'on pourra le mettre ailleurs, il faudrait revoir toute la mise en page pour cela.

----------


## Belhoriann

Mon idéal de présentation serait ça (sans pub donc) :



M'enfin je sais bien que le capitalisme est roi.

----------


## O.Boulon

Ben, si tous les gens qui utilisaient 

-Le forum
-L'hébergement d'images
-Les serveurs
-Le réducteur d'URL
-Le Mumble ou je sais pas quoi

étaient abonnés au magazine, peut être qu'il n'y aurait pas de pub sur le site.

Mais bon, comme y a pas 5% du forum qui lit le mag', faudra vous faire à la pub. 
En plus, c'est vrai qu'on est des gros enculés qui vous exploitent jusqu'à la moelle... Ca fait toujours plaisir.

J'en finis pas d'être stupéfié par la bêtise de certains.
Ou alors peut être pas la bétise... La perception super étriquée de la réalité.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Faut mettre en place le compte G.O.L.D.M.O.N
Accès offert à toutes les fonctionnalités si abonné.
50€ par mois pour les autres.

PAr contre j'ai un peu séché les cours d'économie au lycée, 50€ c'est peut être un peu trop pour avoir le privilège de flooder le topic à b0b0.

----------


## O.Boulon

> Sophisme.
> 
> 
> C'est justement en traitant comme ça les gens que tu perds des clients


On avait pas dit que tu devais poster un peu moins ?
Où tu vois un sophisme ?

----------


## smokytoks

> Accès offert à toutes les fonctionnalités si abonné.
> 50€ par mois pour les autres.


C'est pas cool pour les fidèles qui ne veulent pas s'abonner mais qui achètent tous les n° en kiosque...

----------


## O.Boulon

Nan mais toute façon, ça n'arrivera jamais.
On met ça à disposition de la communauté, parce que c'est comme ça qu'on imagine notre communauté.

Après, ça fait juste mal de se prendre des cours de bonnes morales dans la gueule par des gars qui ont pas réfléchi cinq minutes avant de balancer leur bêtise.

Mais ça serait sympa que de temps en temps les mecs qui font un gros usage de ce qu'on met à leur disposition se paie un CPC.
Rien que pour voir ce que c'est...
Je sais bien que les temps sont durs, chômeurs, étudiants, précaires & co. Mais 4€30 une fois tous les trois mois, ça doit être jouable.

Hein... Plutôt que de fumer du shit, saloperie des hippies gauchistes de merde !

----------


## Shapa

Je suis abonné et la pub je m'en tape, je peux avoir un pins KL?

----------


## Okxyd

Je suis pas le premier à la dire mais s'abonner au site du genre 3 euros par mois ou une connerie dans le genre (pas trop cher quand même car sinon vous allez passer pour une cellule geek de l'UMP), qui permettrait de virer la pub pour les usagers et donnerait accès à des trucs bonus (me demandez pas quoi, j'ai aucune idée de ce que vous pourriez proposer mais des gens ont sans doute plus d'idées que moi) ça serait cool. Alors ouep ça vous rendra pas millionnaire mais au moins ça paiera peut être les frais de serveur.

Puis d'ailleurs mettre "abonné" sous les pseudos ça serait bien histoire de faire la chasse à cette bande de hippies sociopathes  ::ninja::  !

----------


## O.Boulon

Les trucs premium, c'est moche.
Ca porte malheur.

----------


## Belhoriann

Non mais on a jamais parlé de virer la pub, on a simplement émit l'idée de mettre le gros cadre en haut à droite autre part, histoire de diluer un peut les agressions visuelles et mettre en avant le contenu du site. Faut arrêter de ronchonner.

De toute façon je m'en balance, avec adblock et chrome ça donne ça :



 ::ninja::

----------


## Okxyd

C'est à dire ? Les abonnés risquent de voir leurs chiens faire un retournement d'estomac ou bien des ronds de sorcières vont pousser la nuit autour de leurs lits ?  :tired:

----------


## smokytoks

Saloperie de hippie gauchiste fumeur de crack, ça te coute quoi de désactiver AdBlock sur des sites coolos comme CPC ?  ::|:

----------


## moimadmax

Je pense que créer un site a 2 vitesses n'est pas dans l'optique de CPC.
Et franchement Mr Boulon je ne comprends pas. Vous pourriez quand même vous prostituer dans les rue de paris afin de payer les serveurs qui nous permettent de nous retrouver sur ce forum, jouer en ligne, heberger des images, Enlarge Small your URL.... Parce que, franchement, le pubs ciblées qui clignote ca fait trop mal au yeux.

Pff... Enfin au moins y'a des chanceux qui vivent encore dans un monde de bisounours. Puis perso c'est sur CanardPC que j'ai trouver la première pub qui m'a été utile. Du coup j'ai acheté ma ram chez crucial grâce a CPC.

Maintenant je suggère des pub avec les promos Steam  ::):

----------


## Belhoriann

> Saloperie de hippie gauchiste fumeur de crack, ça te coute quoi de désactiver AdBlock sur des sites coolos comme CPC ?


Gné ? Et toi ça te coûterais quoi de dire autre chose que des conneries et d’accessoirement me dire en quoi ça ferait de moi un mec super cool de me farcir 100 fois par jour des pubs sur CPC ?

EDIT : si tu me dis que les pubs rapportent à chaque fois que quelqu'un les voit et non y clique dessus, je ferai un mea culpa.

----------


## moimadmax

> Gné ? Et toi ça te coûterais quoi de dire autre chose que des conneries et d’accessoirement me dire en quoi ça ferait de moi un mec super cool de me farcir 100 fois par jour des pubs sur CPC ?


Parce que afficher la pub, c'est la seul manière pour toi de contribuer au financement du serveur qui te permet d'y aller 100 fois par jour. En gros avec AdBlock tu voles la bande passante. Donc tu pirates le site. Même si je vais un peu loin.

EDIT de ton EDIT: Ça dépends les régies mais oui, la plupart rémunèrent les pubs affichées. 



> La plupart des régies publicitaires rémunèrent au clic sur leurs bannières (CPC = Coût Par Clic) ou à l'affichage de leur publicité (CPM = Coût pour mille affichages).


première source au pif

----------


## Okxyd

> Je pense que créer un site a 2 vitesses n'est pas dans l'optique de CPC.
> Et franchement Mr Boulon je ne comprends pas. Vous pourriez quand même vous prostituer dans les rue de paris afin de payer les serveurs qui nous permettent de nous retrouver sur ce forum, jouer en ligne, heberger des images, Enlarge Small your URL.... Parce que, franchement, le pubs ciblées qui clignote ca fait trop mal au yeux.
> 
> Pff... Enfin au moins y'a des chanceux qui vivent encore dans un monde de bisounours. Puis perso c'est sur CanardPC que j'ai trouver la première pub qui m'a été utile. Du coup j'ai acheté ma ram chez crucial grâce a CPC.
> *
> Maintenant je suggère des pub avec les promos Steam*


Et c'est moi qui vit chez les bisounours  ::rolleyes:: .

----------


## smokytoks

@Belhoriann : Aucune idée si, sur CPC, les annonceurs fonctionnent à la pub "loadée" ou au clic mais, dans le doute, tu peux toujours désactiver AdBlock et faire un petit clic de temps en temps sur les pubs... 

J'vois vraiment pas ce que ça te coute, on voit quand même pire que les pubs DLGamer au niveau pollution visuelle...

Au passage, les conneries, la paille, la poutre, tout ça, hein...

----------


## O.Boulon

> Parce que afficher la pub, c'est la seul manière pour toi de contribuer au financement du serveur qui te permet d'y aller 100 fois par jour. En gros avec AdBlock tu voles la bande passante. Donc tu pirates le site. Même si je vais un peu loin.


Heu, exagère pas quand même.
C'est plus une question de soutien...

Quand tu fréquentes un bar sympa, de temps en temps, tu laisses un pourboire au serveur.
Là, c'est pareil sauf que les boissons sont gratuites et à volonté, alors de temps en temps, faut participer à l'effort de guerre.

----------


## Belhoriann

> Heu, exagère pas quand même.
> C'est plus une question de soutien...
> 
> Quand tu fréquentes un bar sympa, de temps en temps, tu laisses un pourboire au serveur.
> Là, c'est pareil sauf que les boissons sont gratuites et à volonté, alors de temps en temps, faut participer à l'effort de guerre.


Je n'ai jamais utilisé adblock sur CPC, jusqu'à maintenant (justifié par le débat en début de cette page). Mais vous m'avez convaincu (Pas d'aider CPC, ça c'est une évidence, mais que adblock pouvait être "nocif"), je vais donc redésactiver adblock.
Ça serait con de vous donner 8.30€ par mois et de vous les reprendre en bande passante (en utilisant la vision de moimadmax).

----------


## Narushima

Moi quand je fréquente un bar sympa, de temps en temps je prends autre chose qu'un verre d'eau gratuit. Mais c'est rare.

----------


## Guest

> Les trucs premium, c'est moche.
> Ca porte malheur.


T'es fou, regarde SA. Tu peux payer pour changer le sous-titre ou l'avatar d'un mec, comme ça, pour faire chier.

----------


## Okxyd

> T'es fou, regarde SA. Tu peux payer pour changer le sous-titre ou l'avatar d'un mec, comme ça, pour faire chier.


 Oh ouep payer pour foutre la merde sur le profil des gens  :Bave:  ! Mais bon c'est une saloperie d'oligarchie ici, ça passera jamais  :tired: ...

----------


## CaeDron

> T'es fou, regarde SA. Tu peux payer pour changer le sous-titre ou l'avatar d'un mec, comme ça, pour faire chier.


http://www.sa.org/

 ::huh::

----------


## Guest

> http://www.sa.org/


http://www.somethingawful.com/

----------


## CaeDron

En fait, grâce à toi sans faire exprès, je viens de découvrir le meilleur site du monde.

http://www.sa.org/sexaholic.php

----------


## kikoro

Boulon pour faire gagner de "largent" au site il faut cliquer sur la pub ou juste la voir?

----------


## O.Boulon

Si vous cliquez sur les bandeaux de pubs, ça ne nous fait pas gagner plus d'argent.

Par contre, ça veut dire que la fois d'après, les sociétés vont encore choisir de faire leur pub sur CanardPC.com.

Parce qu'il y a rien de plus repoussant pour une boîte, de mettre une pub sur un site et de se rendre compte que personne n'a cliqué dessus.

----------


## Say hello

Heureusement que c'est pas des pubs de couches culottes ou de déodorants pour toilettes.

----------


## Belhoriann

Oui ça c'est clair. Mais alors, ça fonctionne quand même si on spam la pub ou il y a un système de reconnaissance d'ip ou un truc du genre pour éviter ça ?

----------


## Phenixy

A mon avis il doit y avoir un système de reconnaissance d'ip, m'enfin si chacun y va de son ptit clic chaque jour, ça fera quand même une différence.  ::): 



Essayons quand même d'éviter les spammeurs d'ip aléatoires comme pour le vote du fan n°1 de Miley Cirus.  ::ninja::

----------


## half

Tein ca flood bien ici.

Vous savez on serait méchant, on ferait un truc pour contrer addblock et c'est pas bien dur. Un petit script qui verifie toutes les 10s si la bannière de pub est la sinon ca affiche page blanche. Donc non c'est pas vraiment dans notre optique de vous poluer les yeux mais les realités financieres sont la.

Ca me fait penser que depuis que le site et les abonnements canard pc sont liés il est possible de savoir si une personne est abonné a Canard PC et on pourrai virer les pub et filler un compte webcam pour le membre...

A reflechir...

ps : home encore retouché.

----------


## Casque Noir

> Gné ? Et toi ça te coûterais quoi de dire autre chose que des conneries et d’accessoirement me dire en quoi ça ferait de moi un mec super cool de me farcir 100 fois par jour des pubs sur CPC ?
> 
> EDIT : si tu me dis que les pubs rapportent à chaque fois que quelqu'un les voit et non y clique dessus, je ferai un mea culpa.


Bonne remarque. Les annonceurs qui payent au clic n'existent quasiment pas, sauf Google Ads. 
Ils payent au nombre d'affichages, le taux de clics n'étant qu'un indicateur les incitants à poursuivre une campagne ou pas.
Donc oui, plus un site à de la fréquentation '(nombre de pubs affichés) et plus il a de chance d'avoir des annonceurs.

----------


## tenshu

> Tein ca flood bien ici.
> 
> Vous savez on serai mechant on ferai un truc pour contrer addblock et c'est pas bien dur. Un petit script qui verifie toutes les 10s si la baniere de pub est la sinon ca affiche page blanche. Donc non c'est pas vraiment dans notre optique de vous poluer les yeux mais les realités financieres sont la.
> 
> Ca me fait penser que depuis que le site et les abonnements canard pc sont liés il est possible de savoir si une personne est abonné a Canard PC et on pourrai virer les pub et filler un compte webcam pour le membre...
> 
> A reflechir...
> 
> ps : home encore retouché.


Toi tu veux que je mette à jour mon script Nouveau Canard Anticapitaliste pour Greasemonkey  ::rolleyes::

----------


## croustibatte

Bah vous avez dû changer quelque chose avec le script parce que ça fonctionnait bien avant avec adblock désactivé.
Mais depuis le nouveau site je ne voyais plus de pubs mais des gros blanc alors qu'adblock est désactivé pour cpc  ::huh:: 
En fait c'est ghostery qui bloquait un script OpenX.  ::|: 

Sinon sur le nouveau site, il manque un accès aux rubriques avec les dossiers tel que les comparatifs etc... hier je cherchais le dossier sur les cartes graphique... faut passer par une recherche mais c'est pas très très clair je trouve..  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Lunik

Fuuuuuu je crois que le truc que j'écrivais dans le Kwiki s'est effacé au moment de la validation. J'ai genre eu une page blanche. Et comme un con je l'avais pas sauvegardé. J'espère qu'il s'est pas perdu dans les limbes d'internet  :Emo: . EDIT, j'ai le topac d'à côté, devrait pas y avoir de blème apparemment.

Ce que je voulais dire en fait, c'est que quand on fait précédent tout le texte disparaît. Y a pas moyen qu'il reste présent. Genre si je fais pas exprès d'appuyer sur précédent et que je reviens sur la page et que tout disparaît... C'est dur.

----------


## smokytoks

Solution du pauvre : Ctrl-A et Ctrl-C, à faire régulièrement...

----------


## Casque Noir

> Bah vous avez dû changer quelque chose avec le script parce que ça fonctionnait bien avant avec adblock désactivé.
> Mais depuis le nouveau site je ne voyais plus de pubs mais des gros blanc alors qu'adblock est désactivé pour cpc 
> En fait c'est ghostery qui bloquait un script OpenX. 
> 
> Sinon sur le nouveau site, il manque un accès aux rubriques avec les dossiers tel que les comparatifs etc... hier je cherchais le dossier sur les cartes graphique... faut passer par une recherche mais c'est pas très très clair je trouve..


Alors, pour les dossiers, ca reviendra petit à petit mais pour le hadware, ça reviendra surtout avec un site Hardware. Ce sera en ligne dans deux ou trois mois.

----------


## Lunik

> Solution du pauvre : Ctrl-A et Ctrl-C, à faire régulièrement...


Mais comme par hasard j'ai oublié là  ::'(:

----------


## moimadmax

> Alors, pour les dossiers, ca reviendra petit à petit mais pour le hadware, ça reviendra surtout avec un site Hardware. Ce sera en ligne dans deux ou trois mois.


Youhouuu  ::):  ca le fait, ca c'est une annonce.  ::wub::  

EDIT: C'est malin, maintenant faut attendre deux ou trois mois  :Emo:

----------


## croustibatte

> Alors, pour les dossiers, ca reviendra petit à petit mais pour le hadware, ça reviendra surtout avec un site Hardware. Ce sera en ligne dans deux ou trois mois.


 ::o: 
Ouais c'est vraiment cool! Que d'améliorations! Que de bonnes choses en perspectives!
 ::rolleyes::

----------


## Frypolar

> Alors, pour les dossiers, ca reviendra petit à petit mais pour le hadware, ça reviendra surtout avec un site Hardware. Ce sera en ligne dans deux ou trois mois.


C'est pour ça qu'on a jamais vu le contenu des anciens numéros Hardware sur le site comme ça semblait prévu au début.

Fourbes  :tired: .

----------


## ekOz

J'allais poser une question concernant des éventuelles news hardware, mais je crois que j'ai la réponse  :^_^:

----------


## Doc TB

> Alors, pour les dossiers, ca reviendra petit à petit mais pour le hadware, ça reviendra surtout avec un site Hardware. Ce sera en ligne dans deux ou trois mois.


Han ! C'était secret !!  ::sad::

----------


## Narushima

On fera comme si on savait pas, promis.

----------


## moimadmax

> Han ! C'était secret !!


L'avantage de le garder secret c'est qu'il n'y avait pas de délai. Maintenant c'est obligé d'être prêt dans maxi 3 mois.  :haha:  A moins que Casque parle en Valve time. ::(: 

Même si je comprends que l'effet de surprise soit un peu pourri maintenant par casque noir. Ca reste une excellente nouvelle.

Sinon mes suggestions/Bug sont:
 - sur la page principale,sur les liens "Saisir une *news*, Filtrer les *news* Pages : 1 / 2 / 3 /* 4 / 5...*" ce qui est en gras sort du cadre et va à la ligne du coup en blanc sur blanc ca ne se voit pas.
 - Pourquoi mettre le nombre de post dans le cadre utilisateur. Perso j'utilise le tableau de bord si beaucoup l'utlilisent ca serait plus utile de mettre le nombre de post suivis à lire. Avec un lien vers le tableau de bord. Car le nombre de post que j'ai écris ... je m'en fou un peu. Et atterrir sur une page listant tout mes posts aussi.
 - Je persiste a dire que le lien de déconnexion serait plus logique dans le cadre utilisateur que dans la barre de menu du site. A moins que ca déconnecte le site. J'ai pas testé en fait.


PS: Je suis sous Ubuntu 10.4 LTS et Opera  ::):

----------


## croustibatte

Dites, en visionnant les images des pages d'accueil, je me rends compte et me confirme à moi-même, car j'avais un ptit doute... Pourquoi les polices de caractères apparaissent aussi moches chez moi ?

 

EDIT : Je suis sous firefox 3.6.13. WinXP Pro SP3. Mais je crois que c'est la même chose sur mon pc chez moi en Win7 Pro x64, et le même FF.
Je viens d'essayer avec ie7 qui est installé sur mon pc, mais c'est une vision plus qu'horrible!! Je ne sais pas si c'est voulu mais voila ce que ça donne chez moi : 

 

Par contre les polices sont les mêmes...  ::|: 

Je vais installer un autre navigateur genre chrome ou opera pour voir ce que ça donne.

EDIT2 : Bon et bien c'est tout pareil qu'avec FF avec Opera ou Chrome.  ::|:

----------


## Sk-flown

Je poste ici le lien d'une question, au cas où si on veut bien me répondre:

http://forum.canardpc.com/showpost.p...postcount=3296

Sinon j'avoue que j'ai un peu de mal avec la nouvelle version du site.

----------


## half

> A moins que Casque parle en Valve time.


C'est plus du dev time...




> - sur la page principale,sur les liens "Saisir une *news*, Filtrer les *news* Pages : 1 / 2 / 3 /* 4 / 5...*" ce qui est en gras sort du cadre et va à la ligne du coup en blanc sur blanc ca ne se voit pas.


Fait ctrl R




> - Pourquoi mettre le nombre de post dans le cadre utilisateur. Perso j'utilise le tableau de bord si beaucoup l'utlilisent ca serait plus utile de mettre le nombre de post suivis à lire. Avec un lien vers le tableau de bord. Car le nombre de post que j'ai écris ... je m'en fou un peu. Et atterrir sur une page listant tout mes posts aussi.


Pourquoi pas ?




> - Je persiste a dire que le lien de déconnexion serait plus logique dans le cadre utilisateur que dans la barre de menu du site. A moins que ca déconnecte le site. J'ai pas testé en fait.


Le soucie est qu'il faut le lien sur toute les pages et qu'il etait pas sur le template a la base,je l'ai ajouté comme j'ai pu au dernier moment.




> Dites, en visionnant les images des pages d'accueil, je me rends compte et me confirme à moi-même, car j'avais un ptit doute... Pourquoi les polices de caractères apparaissent aussi moches chez moi ?


Alors on avait fait le parie lors de la realisation de site de compter sur les lisages de police des derniers navigateurs et os (Linux + Windows Vista/7). En Times ca passe bien mais pas sans le lissage (qui est desactivable c'est moche). Du coup on est passé en Gautami qui est buggué sur certain PC, on va surement finir sur du Arial...




> Je ne trouve plus les tests de jeux rangés par note sur la nouvelle version du site, elle existe encore ?


C'est l'objet de la future page Jeux.

----------


## Phenixy

> Mais comme par hasard j'ai oublié là


Pour les mecs qui comme moi ont perdu 2h de leur vie et pas mal de cheveux à taper un article de wiki qui a disparu à la suite d'une mauvaise manip, la ptite extension Textarea Cache garde en mémoire tout ce que vous avez tapé récemment, et peut ainsi sauver des vies.  ::):

----------


## Frypolar

> Han ! C'était secret !!


Ah merde, j'avais justement une question. Patience donc.

----------


## gregounech

> Ah merde, j'avais justement une question. Patience donc.


Envoie lui un MP  ::ninja::

----------


## Lunik

> Pour les mecs qui comme moi ont perdu 2h de leur vie et pas mal de cheveux à taper un article de wiki qui a disparu à la suite d'une mauvaise manip, la ptite extension Textarea Cache garde en mémoire tout ce que vous avez tapé récemment, et peut ainsi sauver des vies.


Et si j'utilisais pas Firefox au moment du méfait  :Emo:  ?

Edit : je suis niqué. 2h de texte sur Red Dead dans les fesses.  :Emo:  :Emo: 

Edit 2 : bon du coup j'ai retapé mon truc mais j'ai oublié plein de truc. Mais là je l'ai sauvegardé  ::):

----------


## Phenixy

T'as tapé un article sur Red Dead Redemption??? Gloire à toi!  ::lol:: 

Hésite pas si t'as besoin d'un coup de main pour chanter les louanges de ce monument.  :;):

----------


## Belhoriann

> Et si j'utilisais pas Firefox au moment du méfait  ?
> 
> Edit : je suis niqué. 2h de texte sur Red Dead dans les fesses. 
> 
> Edit 2 : bon du coup j'ai retapé mon truc mais j'ai oublié plein de truc. Mais là je l'ai sauvegardé


Et pourquoi tu n'écrirais pas tes articles d'abords sur un traitement de texte pour ensuite faire un copier/coller sur le wiki ? Comme ça, plus de drame  ::lol::

----------


## Lunik

> T'as tapé un article sur Red Dead Redemption??? Gloire à toi! 
> 
> Hésite pas si t'as besoin d'un coup de main pour chanter les louanges de ce monument.


Ouep. Il sera en édition libre pour ceux qui veulent rajouter leurs éloges. 

Belhoriann > j'avais oublié lors de ma première rédaction. Là j'ai fait ça. Et je peux toujours pas poster d'article bizarrement. J'ai une vielle page blanche quoi que je choisisse ou marque au moment d'envoyer.

----------


## half

Tu peux me filler ton texte stp que je test. Par contre gaf il y a un bug avec firefox qui risque de vous faire deco.... j'arrive pas a isoler le bug encore mais c'est du aux cookies et sessions vbb.

----------


## Lunik

> Tu peux me filler ton texte stp que je test. Par contre gaf il y a un bug avec firefox qui risque de vous faire deco.... j'arrive pas a isoler le bug encore mais c'est du aux cookies et sessions vbb.


Je t'envoie me texte par Mp. Et j'ai essayé sous Safari (je suis sous Mac mais pas pour jouer hein) j'ai le même soucis.

----------


## moimadmax

> Dites, en visionnant les images des pages d'accueil, je me rends compte et me confirme à moi-même, car j'avais un ptit doute... Pourquoi les polices de caractères apparaissent aussi moches chez moi ?
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/cfbb...e28301031b.jpg http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/1b7a...8ac8f2765b.jpg
> 
> EDIT : Je suis sous firefox 3.6.13. WinXP Pro SP3. Mais je crois que c'est la même chose sur mon pc chez moi en Win7 Pro x64, et le même FF.
> Je viens d'essayer avec ie7 qui est installé sur mon pc, mais c'est une vision plus qu'horrible!! Je ne sais pas si c'est voulu mais voila ce que ça donne chez moi : 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/2125...174f8ebef5.jpg http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/2407...d2fa9bbbc9.jpg
> 
> ...


Je pense que tu n'as pas activé le lissage ClearType des police dans windows, là je suis sous linux mais de tete:
 - Tu clic droit sur le fond d'ecran -> Propriétés
 - dans la fenetre qui s'ouvre, onglet apparence.
 - Dans cet onglet, bouton effet.
 - Dans la fenetre qui s'ouvre, il y a une section "lissage des police" avec une liste déroulante. 
 - dans cette liste tu choisis "Cleartype". Et tu "Ok"ette toute les fenetres.

----------


## Woulfo

Au fait je crois pas avoir vu de réponses, mais la nouvelle version du fofo arrive quand ?

----------


## croustibatte

> Je pense que tu n'as pas activé le lissage ClearType des police dans windows, là je suis sous linux mais de tete:
>  - Tu clic droit sur le fond d'ecran -> Propriétés
>  - dans la fenetre qui s'ouvre, onglet apparence.
>  - Dans cet onglet, bouton effet.
>  - Dans la fenetre qui s'ouvre, il y a une section "lissage des police" avec une liste déroulante. 
>  - dans cette liste tu choisis "Cleartype". Et tu "Ok"ette toute les fenetres.


  Merci de ton astuce effectivement ça améliore bien un peu l'affichage du site, mais alors je suis obligé de remettre en standard car il y a d'autres trucs qui deviennent ultra chaud à lire pour mon boulot... ::(: 
Donc le lissage ClearType n'est pas super "clear"...! Par contre, rectification, sur mon pc perso en Win7, ça passe bien  :;):

----------


## PurpleSkunk

> Alors on avait fait le parie lors de la realisation de site de compter sur les lisages de police des derniers navigateurs et os (Linux + Windows Vista/7). En Times ca passe bien mais pas sans le lissage (qui est desactivable c'est moche). Du coup on est passé en Gautami qui est buggué sur certain PC, on va surement finir sur du Arial...


Calibri c'est vachement bien sinon.

----------


## half

> Au fait je crois pas avoir vu de réponses, mais la nouvelle version du fofo arrive quand ?


C'est dans le pipe \o/




> Je t'envoie me texte par Mp. Et j'ai essayé sous Safari (je suis sous Mac mais pas pour jouer hein) j'ai le même soucis.


Fixed \o/

ps : C'est par la pour les bugs sinon => http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=28828 ...

----------


## Lunik

> C'est dans le pipe \o/
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed \o/
> 
> ps : C'est par la pour les bugs sinon => http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=28828 ...


Merci tu assures Half ! :;): 

Par ailleurs, y a aucun moyen de commenter les articles wiki ?

----------


## Woulfo

> C'est dans le pipe \o/



Et en français ça donne quoi ? ::huh::

----------


## Guest

> Et en français ça donne quoi ?


It's in the tuyau.

----------


## Belhoriann

> it's in the tuyau.


 ::o: 

 ::XD::

----------

